# Hot or Cold!



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH and I once again had our typical "disagreement" yesterday over him being hot and me being cold. It was 77 degrees, slight breeze, perfect day. I get home from work and he had closed all of the windows, and turned on the AC.

We are exact opposites regarding this. I will be freezing cold (was wrapped in a blanket last night) and he was complaining he was hot. In the winter he never wears a jacket, and it has to be in the 30-40 before he will even wear a long sleeve shirt. If it hits 50 I am in a warm sweater and leather jacket.

Not sure if it matters, but DH was born and raised in Georgia. I was born in IL but have lived in Texas, New York, IL, SC and Ga.

Just wondering if others are so different then their SO when it comes to tempatures.

LOL Don't know how to do the poll thing, so I guess it will just be a post.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I always used to be freezing. Every since I had a child that is no longer the case. I think because I quit smoking (that makes you feel colder than a non-smoker supposedly). Plus, I gained weight, plus, I am nearing 40 years old









typically - we're about the same - which is good ... but he does prefer it to be colder in the house in the summer than I like it to be.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Brett and I are complete opposites! Im ALWAYS cold, and he's always trying to open a window saying hes soooo hot! Im not comfortable unless the outside temp is at least in the high 60's if not warmer. Brett is a contractor, he works outside year round so hes used to the cold weather, while i just hate being cold. He always jokes that im "cold blooded from the desert" because of my heritage and i'll never be warm ever! I've been trying to get him to move somewhere down south where the winter's are a little milder and it wont get soooo cold, but he has so much work up here we just couldnt move right now.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

My hubby is cold and I'm always warm, he turns up the heat and I turn on the air...LOL Middle of summer he has sweats on. I have the air on 72 but our house stays very cool all year round.
Poor hubby. This is how cold blooded he is, he has to wear a special suit when he races for fire protection, He may be sweating a little but he tells me he is comfortable.
Opposites attract....But I love him, he cant help it...LOL


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes. My Dh and I are total opposites. He is always hot and I am always cold. In the winter, it will be in the 30s and he will wear shorts and a t-shirt to go to the store. I freeze! We will be in bed and he keeps the ceiling fan on at all times.. my nose will get so cold and my hands and feet, too. 

When I turn up the heat, he tells me that THE DOGS are too hot! I guess that is why they are laying on top of the vents, huh?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok! I guess most men think alike. DH always teases me and tells me I am cold blooded/cold hearted. LOL


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah thats it, *great minds think alike*


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm the odd ball out. I'm always warm and DH is always cold. I wear shorts and a t-shirt all year long in the house; DH wears a sweatshirt non-stop from September through June.

We will never sell our house in PA because I always say I'm going to retire to Alaska and he's going to retire to Florida, and we need some place to meet in the middle!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jan LOL You are definitely in the minority on this one so far. DH was wearing shorts last weekend and I was wearing jeans and a sweater. We are definitely the exact opposites on this one.

Somewhere in between that has both cold and warm weather? How about Vegas? Warm during the day and cold at night? At least that is what the movies show LOL


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I like it cold myself. I guess because I’m from WA. I run around in shorts most of the year too. DH is an odd ball. He’s like a furnace or something and always feels hot to me. Born and raised in AL, he isn’t bothered by hot weather till it starts hitting triple digits. Most of the year he wears long sleeve shirts. I don’t see how he can stand it!

When it’s time for bed our preferences seem to switch. I can’t fall asleep if I’m not warm so there’s always at least one twin blanket over my side of the bed. Hubby gets so hot that we have to run a fan and a window AC unit in there most of the year just to make him comfortable. 

Opposites do attract


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101yeah thats it, *great minds think alike*


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddSomewhere in between that has both cold and warm weather? How about Vegas? Warm during the day and cold at night? At least that is what the movies show LOL


Can I get fake snow if I want it? (Or am I just thinking Hollywood?)


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I think Vegas and Hollywood both have plenty of snow jobs










(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My ex was raised in Maine. Sometimes it was so cold, he says they canceled school. He never wore more than a fleece jacket in the winter. If it was REALLY cold, he might zip up. It was a constant argument about the temperature in the house. Tell you what, last summer without him here, our electric bill was 1/3 of what it used to be.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DSudd
> Somewhere in between that has both cold and warm weather? How about Vegas? Warm during the day and cold at night? At least that is what the movies show LOL


Sorry Danielle,
Once we have warm days, it stays warm all through the night. Only cold nights here are in the winter months.

Normally just Dec. and Jan. and those cold nights are only 33 degrees and above. Not too cold.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

This is one area where DH and I both agree completely. We like it cold, the colder the better. Hate, hate heat and humidity. Did I say we hate heat?


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know too much about Illinois - do you have much heat and humidity? If not, hmmmmm - it's closer than Alaska for my retirement!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

We're opposites too... I'm usually cold and HATE it! 
GrandJan, Illinois weather sucks... lots of humidity in the summer... yucky and sticky!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIE
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSudd
> ...


Sorry Jan, weather might not work but you could spend alot of time in the casinos. The ones I have been to are always freezing cold LOL

I imagine somewhere in the Ca mountains you might be able to find both warm and cold (with snow)


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Guess it just goes to show you can believe what you see on TV. LOL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Your DH won't like IL. They have nasty winters. I used to live there and still laugh at my brother when he talks about getting a foot of snow. LOL


----------

